# Arrgghhh why bleeding started again (after D&C)?



## thesmiths88

I had a D&C 2 weeks ago tomorrow and the bleeding had pretty much stopped, just brown CM. Then this afternoon I get a period pain crampy feeling and have just started having fresh blood again. Aarrrrggghhh! I am going on holiday (beach) on Monday and I was hoping this would be all cleared up by then ..... and now it looks like I've got to wear shorts to cover up a pad :shrug:

I've read this is normal but its just annoying!

And should I go to my doctor? I've only got 2 days to get in there although I can get a appointment on a last minute basis, or are they just going to tell me to come back if it carries on? I've nearly finished the antibiotics I was given by the hospital.


----------



## apple_20

i would go to docs just to be sure I'm not sure about D&C's but after my mc i was told if it lasted much more then a week and was heavy to go back.
hope it's not going to last much longer x


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I was told any bleeding off and on for the first 4 weeks was totally normal. It's your hormones trying to regulate itself. I was always told to wait until the next expected period (around 28 days after the d&c) and then see what comes of it. Mine came at 31 days, then the next at 23 days, but all was considered normal. If it's not heavy then I'd say all is pretty normal, but YES, it sucks!!


----------



## thesmiths88

AlwaysPraying said:


> I was told any bleeding off and on for the first 4 weeks was totally normal. It's your hormones trying to regulate itself. I was always told to wait until the next expected period (around 28 days after the d&c) and then see what comes of it. Mine came at 31 days, then the next at 23 days, but all was considered normal. If it's not heavy then I'd say all is pretty normal, but YES, it sucks!!

Thanks for that, its much appreciated (and what I wanted to hear too!). I can't fault the NHS for their quick treatment of me, but the registrar I saw who discharged me didn't tell me any information like how long the bleeding would last, any pelvic rest needed, when to TTC etc so I've had to get all my information from the internet!


----------



## jenny25

hi hun im going through the same just now 14 days ago today i had a erpc and ive started cramping and getting sharp pains a little bit of old blood too but not so sure what it could be sorry xxx


----------



## CAmomma

Ya, I was told the same thing as alwayspraying had said. Eventhough its only been a week since my procedure I can tell that my body is going to be a pain. One day its heavier and the next its non existent. Sucks that you are going to the beach, thats not one of the places to want to be when all this is going on....who knows maybe it will subside by then!

Also...try to rest as much as possible, because if its from the D&C, and not just a normal period, it may help. I did talk to a nurse yesterday at my doctors office, and she told me to rest as much as possible (my bleeding is definitely from the d&c)


----------

